# we get our 1st treatment date but is this what he wants? please help



## walds23 (Dec 28, 2010)

Today we found out that we have a appointment at the hospital in March to go through the procedure and get things started ( so i take it i will start meds?) and that our donor sperm is ready in june for ICSI treatment and it's our 1st go.
After coming home from work i told my partner this and he seems really quite! i keep asking is he ok? is he sure this is what he wants? he says yes he is sure but why is he going all quite im worried he is having 2nd thoughts, what do i do? how do i get out of him whats wrong?
xx


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

It could just be that realisation has hit home that he cannot have children with you naturally. My DP went very quiet but we agreed when we first went to the doctor and started down this route that we would tell the truth (even if it might hurt the other person) and that we would respect that we were each being truthful. Maybe if you have a quiet evening and start talking about how you feel about it all (good bits and bad) he might open up. Good luck


----------



## walds23 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you for your advice i will do that. im worried he wont open up as he dont want to hurt me, i do keep saying if he is having doughts now will be the time. hope all is well with you.
walds23 xx


----------

